# Ferry times to Bilbao



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

Happy New Year

We are travelling to Spain on the 10th January on the Portsmouth to Bilbao Brittany Ferry.

Just been looking at our documentsw from Carefree Travel (C & CC) and seen a 'Time of Travel' of 22.00. Great, my wife can get her hair done at her 11.30 appointment then we can head off to Portsmouth from Exeter.

However, looking at the Brittany Ferries website they give a departure time of 16.30 - agghh. I might not be too popular.

I would have hoped that Carefree Travel got it right but now I am in doubt. Can anyone give a definitive departure time from Portsmouth on that date please as both the Carefree and Brittany Ferries offices are closed for New Year.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

The 10th January 2012 sailing from Portsmouth to Bilbao departs at 16.30 hrs. The timetable is here:

http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/ferry-routes/ferries-spain/portsmouth-bilbao/timetable

Clearly Brittany Ferries know when their ferries depart so I would take their word over anything said by Carefree. Lucky you checked.

However, are you sure you are sailing to Bilbao as Portsmouth to Santander sailings in January depart at 2200 hrs but there is no 2200 departure to Santander on 10 January.


----------



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

Have confirmed with BF that 16.30 departure time is correct and that the 22.00 that Carefree Travel had was totally wrong.

Just glad I checked!


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Just make sure Carefree haven't booked you on the 2011 ferry and that your name is on the ferry you have booked. Stranger things have happened!


----------



## VenturerDave (Oct 2, 2009)

Yes, confirmed everything with the chap at BF, even confirmed return details. Everything else as OK.


----------



## KENNYJAY (Mar 14, 2008)

*ferry times*

hi check with both as we had three sailing times from plymouth to Roscoff in sept .Having lunch in plymouth thought i would check with brit ferries and was told the ferry was leaving in2 hours. carefree lost the plot enjoy your hols kenny


----------

